# Pochers facing charges.



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=6478145


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope these dip****s weren't forum members. I noticed NHS has been kinda quiet lately. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I hope these dip****s weren't forum members. I noticed NHS has been kinda quiet lately. :lol:


Doesn't Orvis ride out around Vernon a lot?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I hope these dip****s weren't forum members. I noticed NHS has been kinda quiet lately. :lol:


Im with you on that fixed.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > I hope these dip****s weren't forum members. I noticed NHS has been kinda quiet lately. :lol:
> ...


Hes more of a catch and release kind of guy. Mabey if these deer were roped, I would believe it :lol:


----------

